# source of leak by color of fluid?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

COPIED: 

Coolant 
Engine coolant is usually watery and slippery to the touch. It may be light green, yellow, pink, blue, or even purple. It usually drips near the front of the engine or beneath the radiator.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

*color check*

I just stuck strips of white paper inside the radiator and coolant bottle. It looks clear on the paper but I'll let it dry in case it changes colors when it's dry. Inside the radiator, it looked green. Thank you!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

If your belts are on the same side, it's either water pump or one of the water pump hoses leaking.
Yellow is coolant, no worries.










Look at this 96 Camry engine. Long pipe sticking down is thermostat pipe. One sourse of leak.
It is sitting next to water pump, that may leak all over that side, as belts will pick up cool;ant drops and toss it everywhere. For 96 I almost guarantee you it's water pump.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

*or power steering pump maybe?*

The radiator fluid dried clear on the white piece of paper that I stuck in the radiator (must be more water than antifreeze being in Florida), so I don't think it's the radiator IF we go by color. 

However, the fluid on the test strip that I stuck in the power steering bottle is yellow, the same color as the leak. The hoses ARE on that side (front passenger side), and the well-defined yellow circle leaks are in a line from front to back seat -- always dripping in the same spots. I keep a big piece of white paper under my car in the garage (ran out of white gloves). Could it be the power steering pump/hose leaking instead of the water pump? Thank you for the picture. Is the water pump the blue thing or is that the oil filter (sorry)?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Give it a sniff. The two fluids have a distinct odor and if it is either one you will be able to tell. In addition, being in Florida it may just be palm pollen mixed with condensate from your air conditioner.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

*pictures of leak*

It's just that I never had these leaks before. Anyway here are some pics if they point to anything. The water that leaks from my air conditioner on the floor pretty much disappears on the floor after awhile, so that's why I'm wondering if I could be in a precarious situation if the fluid runs out of something important. Thank you very much.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks like power steering fluid. Can you check your manual for the fluid specification? I did a couple of searches that said the fluid should be Dexron however Dexron is red.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

*manual says DEXRON but*

Manual says "add automatic transmission fluid DEXRON II or III." Toyota dealership did drain and refill the power steering bottle about six months ago; I assume they used the right kind of fluid... 

Looking at the power steering bottle, the fluid inside does look like a dark brownish/red, but the dip into the bottle with the THIN paper strip was yellow when it dried. 

Come to think of it, a non-Toyota mechanic intalled a new hose clamp for the power steering hose. He said after a while, the rubber hose under the pressure of the clamp will deteriorate or something like that. That was only a few months ago. These leaks are more noticeable than any I've had. ??


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

DIherself said:


> Manual says "add automatic transmission fluid DEXRON II or III." Toyota dealership did drain and refill the power steering bottle about six months ago; I assume they used the right kind of fluid...
> 
> Looking at the power steering bottle, the fluid inside does look like a dark brownish/red, but the dip into the bottle with the THIN paper strip was yellow when it dried.
> 
> Come to think of it, a non-Toyota mechanic intalled a new hose clamp for the power steering hose. He said after a while, the rubber hose under the pressure of the clamp will deteriorate or something like that. That was only a few months ago. These leaks are more noticeable than any I've had. ??


The dye in the Dexron will stain the reservoir red. Try this. Using a white paper towel, put a few drops of the power steering fluid on the towel using the dipstick that is part of the reservoir cap. It should be red/brown in color right away. I just read that some OEM ATF Toyota fluids are clear. 

You can check the hoses yourself. There should be two attached to the reservoir. Follow each one and see if it shows signs of leaking. If there's a clamp, try tightening it. It could be that easy.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

The clamp repair receipt says "repair clamp from reservoir hose" so I'll go out there right now with a paper towel, screwdriver, and crossed fingers. Thanks, Dan


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess I coulda left the screwdriver in the house. Is there such a thing as a clamp that is tightened by thumb-against-forefinger pressure? I didn't see a slot for any kind of screwdriver...

Yes, fluid was brown from dipstick. Yes, two hoses from reservoir: One went backwards, the end out of sight. The other one was dry to the clamp, but an inch after the clamp, that hose fit over a much smaller-diameter hose, and right at that big-hose to little-hose connection forward, it was wet. I followed the smaller wet hose to the front of the car, and it was wet most of the way, coinciding with the path on the paper underneath the car. I could also see wet underneath the hose, inside the car, that landed on metal.

So if you could tell me how to tighten that clamp, I would be forever grateful. Maybe there's a name for it and I could look it up. I could take a picture if you want. I really appreciate it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

DIherself said:


> I guess I coulda left the screwdriver in the house. Is there such a thing as a clamp that is tightened by thumb-against-forefinger pressure? I didn't see a slot for any kind of screwdriver...
> 
> Yes, fluid was brown from dipstick. Yes, two hoses from reservoir: One went backwards, the end out of sight. The other one was dry to the clamp, but an inch after the clamp, that hose fit over a much smaller-diameter hose, and right at that big-hose to little-hose connection forward, it was wet. I followed the smaller wet hose to the front of the car, and it was wet most of the way, coinciding with the path on the paper underneath the car. I could also see wet underneath the hose, inside the car, that landed on metal.
> 
> So if you could tell me how to tighten that clamp, I would be forever grateful. Maybe there's a name for it and I could look it up. I could take a picture if you want. I really appreciate it.


Please post a pic of the clamp and the hose connection that is leaking. Doesn't seem right that you have a big hose connected to a smaller one.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

okay. I'll load the camera and move the car out in the sun. Be back later.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You probably have a spring clamp that is open/closed with pliers. They can't be "tightened". 

It will look like one of these:


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

yes, in your picture, it's the one on the top left, the smaller dark one. I have pics here. If they don't show up, I'll try again


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

*maybe now*

here they are


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks to me as if the rubber hose in the first picture is not fully pushed down. Using a pair of pliers, close down on the two tabs on the clamp. It will open it up. Slide it up out of the way. Try pushing the rubber tube down until it reaches the flare on the metal tube. It looks to be about 1/4 inch on the picture. Replace the clamp. Try to clean up any fluid and hope that fixes the problem.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

*tomorrow I'll try it*

Thank you ever so much for your help


----------

